
Eating Ramen by Yourself Is an Antidote to Everything - imartin2k
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/on-and-off-the-avenue/eating-ramen-by-yourself-is-an-antidote-to-everything
======
buckhx
I haven't made it over to Ichiran, but have hesitated over the price. It's $19
for a standard bowl which is pretty ridiculous especially given it's location
(Bushwick). That does include tip, but even a soda is $5...

~~~
rando444
The author mentions having to wait in a 20 minute queue in order to get to the
door.

The prices are just reflective of basic economics.

They need people like you to hesitate at the cost, otherwise their queue would
be even longer, making for a more frustrated customer base, and their business
would suffer.

